# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Richtiges Zitieren mit dem vB-Kommando "quote"

## WinfriedW

Die Syntax findet ihr *hier*.

Dazu gibt es drei Eingabehilfen:

schreibt an der Cursorposition QUOTE und /QUOTE natürlich mit den umschließenden eckigen Klammern, die ich hier nicht schreiben kann sonst würde hier: 


> und


 stehen. Dazwischen den zitierten Text schreiben.


 Kopiert den Text des Beitrags in das Edit-Fenster, eingerahmt mit QUOTE und /QUOTE (einfach mal ausprobieren).


 errötet wenn man draufklickt -> . Wenn man jetzt "Zitieren" drückt, dann werden zusätzlich auch die Texte aus allen markierten Fenstern mit in das Edit-Fenster kopiert, natürlich jeweils wieder eingerahmt mit QUOTE und /QUOTE (einfach auch mal ausprobieren).

WW

----------


## Harro

*Ergänzung*

Hallo, nach tel. Rücksprache mit Winfried ist er damit einverstanden, daß ich trotz der umfassenden schon vorhandenen Imformationen in obigem Thread noch das Folgende hinzufügen möchte, und zwar für Forumsbenutzer, die genau wie ich noch Anfänger am PC sind:
Wie komme ich an eckige Klammern: indem ich die Taste *Alt Gr* und gleichzeitig oben auf die (bei mir ist die 8 + die 9) drücke.
Ähnlich funktioniert das ja auch für den Euro, nämlich die Tasten *Strg + Alt +* *E* gleichzeitig, also wie bei dem Klammeraffen für die E-Mail-Adresse.

Abschließend noch das Zeichen *µ* für die Angaben von Blutwerten, nämlich auch *Strg + Alt +* (bei mir ist es das M) gleichzeitig. 
Letzter Tip für Anfänger: Vor dem Klicken auf Antworten rechts die Taste Erweitert und später evtl. an der selben Stelle auf Vorschau drücken. Dann kann man selbst überprüfen, ob das z.B. mit quote in eckigen Klammern richtig eingegeben wurde.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren. 

*"Ein Freund ist ein Mensch, der Dich mag, obwohl er Dich kennt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Harro

*Zusatzinfo*

Hallo, man entdeckt immer wieder etwas Neues, obwohl es schon längst vorhanden ist. Weil ich nach einer Lösung suchte, wie ich über meinen neu angeschafften Scanner Text- oder auch Bildbeiträge ins Forum stellen kann, bekam ich von Holger per E-Mail einen Link, der jedoch versehentlich bei mir gelöscht wurde. Beim Herumstöbern fiel mir dann auf der 1. sichtbaren Seite nach Eingabe von www.prostatakrebs-bps.de links der Hinweis Forum F.A.Q. auf. Beim Anklicken sieht mann dann FAQ # 1 - 10. Unter # 7 erfährt man unter Punkt 9 über welchen Provider man das nun abwickeln kann. Übung macht den Meister. Übrigens kann man auch die Erläuterung von Winfried entsprechend seinem obigen Thread dort anklicken.

*"Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß, wie alle andern auch nichts wissen. Nur weiß ich, was die andern und auch ich noch lernen müssen"   * (Novalis)

Gruß Hutschi

----------

